# Question about Hive Dimensions



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

width for 8-frame is 13 3/4 and width of 5-frame is 9 1/4.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

bee source has free nuc plans. The one I used had a 9 inch outside measurement. 
gww


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

There is no "standard" for the 8 frame & 5 frame boxes. 
There is a "standard" for 10 frame equipment.Which you probably already have ( so I did not go measure a 10 frame box)
When I started, I bought in to the "8 frame medium" standard, figure I'm old & not going to get any stronger. found dimensions some where, might have taken 80% of the 10 frame standard, built a few boxes. I found drawings to make Dadant frames, so I standardized on those frame dimensions.
the first "8 frame" boxes will hold _9_ frames, but not comfortably ( _very)_ tight)
being able to shift the frames side to side to break the propolis is very useful, but I did not know that then. and they are still way to big for 8 frames, & too tight for 9. I am not going to go open a hive to measure one of those this morning. sorry.

So I bought a bunch of Dadant 8 frame medium boxes. they are 12 & 7/16 wide inside. this is still way too wide for "correct bee space" using the Dadant frame design.

( My first home made frames were terribly poor, I had no clue what I was doing, or why these were made as they are. I think I know more now, which proves to everyone out there that I am still an idiot  but I have been buying Dadant economy frames in case lots lately, so I must be getting a little smarter 

I made a "Fake Frame" shim for my Dadant boxes that still observes bee space, but I have not put one of these on a hive yet so I cannot say how it will work. it is 3/4 inch wide & looks like it will be a lot closer to what I think is "right" for drawing new comb.
This is slightly different from my follower boards, which seal tightly against the sides/ends top cover & bottom board. My goal there wast to split the hive into two chambers to reduce the size for a starting colony.
the reason ( I am told) for making so much room in the 8 frame boxes is so that you can achieve the same or similar spacing as running 9 frames in a 10 frame box, makes it easier when uncapping honey comb. I can see this, but I am so new as not to have extracted any honey yet, only crush & strain to salvage broken/damaged/wonky comb)
I think one supplier is offering a "heavy duty " super/body box made from 7/8 stock rather than 3/4.
some well wishers gave me some old equipment, some of which had never been used.

(* you know the warnings about using old equipment, may harbor disease, etc. but every year, beekeepers re- use their own old equipment. use your own judgement & accept the consequences *)

A lot of this gear is "8 frame shallow". but, surprise!, they are a fraction too long, and the frame rests are not the correct depth for my new Dadant standard frames. so, be aware that you need to calculate bee space between each box, pick which ever manufacturers standard you like ( or your own) & keep every thing compatible. As for width of boxes, you might want to look up the "natural honey comb spacing" that the bees use when building wild comb for a reference. I saw it "some where on the internet", but don't remember where. Good Luck! .... CE

PS, I have a pdf for 5 frame nuc plans showing the inside dimension of 8 inches, but I did not stop to measure any of those in my pile.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Air Force Hillbilly said:


> Does anyone know the standard width in inches of Langstroth 8 Frame and 5 Frame Nucleous Hives? I want to make some components and can find only conflicting information about the width of these 2 size hives. I have been making 10 frame components so I'm all set with all other details.


As stated prior, there's no real hard and fast rules for any of the boxes. It all depends upon your motive and plans. If you plan to use equipment from suppliers later on, the 10 frame width is 16 1/4 inch, 8 frame is either 13 3/4 or 14 inch, and 5 frame is 9 1/4 inch. The 8 framer with the larger width accommodates an internal frame feeder of 2 inches with giving up only 1 standard frame. It also allows for movement of the frames to check the hives. I use 8 frame equipment mostly, but have gone with the larger width because of the frame feeders. Makes things easy..


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

13¾"


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Hence the reason I've got 10 frame equipment. Tried to go with 8's and the variability was nuts. 3 different sizes from one manufacturer and two from another. Just wasn't worth it as I wanted to standardize everything.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

There are two common sizes of 8 frame equipment around here. One friend has one, another has the other, so I have to be careful when making them boxes. Mann Lake 8 frame equipment is normally 14", Kelley's are 13 3/4". Not enough to be a real problem, but that 1/8" ledge is irritating when stacking boxes if you intermix them.

Peter


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the only important measurements are inside. some outside are with 7/8 and 3/4 inch lumber.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Buy 1 box from the supplier you would most likely do business with in the future.
Build to his dimensions so you're stuff is compatible with his. Then down the road when you need to buy things they all fit together.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The bees don't care about the difference.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> The bees don't care about the difference.


But I care about equipment that lasts as long as possible so I want it to be properly measured, assembled, and painted.

I also care about proper observance of bee space. Unfortunately, a lot of commercially made equipment does not.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Fusion_power said:


> I also care about proper observance of bee space. Unfortunately, a lot of commercially made equipment does not.


Bees often don't observe the beespace even when the manufacturers do.


----------



## PickGator (Jan 13, 2021)

Air Force Hillbilly said:


> Does anyone know the standard width in inches of Langstroth 8 Frame and 5 Frame Nucleous Hives? I want to make some components and can find only conflicting information about the width of these 2 size hives. I have been making 10 frame components so I'm all set with all other details.


If you look up nuc boxes on Pinterest, there are several plans that include dimensions for extra frames ... I built a travel box from one of them .. 7 frames plus room for a frame feeder. I transfer the 5 frames to a Layens hive.
this box is also marginally useable as a catch box...
My supplier of nucs wants me to bring my own box, so Voila! Leave the swarm in there for a week to start some comb on the extra frames and it enhances the travel box as a swarm-catcher...


----------

